# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Vợ cũ của Ashley Cole hút khoảng 20 điếu thuốc/ngày

## seluoncocach

*V**ợ** cũ c**ủ**a Ashley Cole hút kho**ả**ng 20 đi**ế**u thu**ố**c/ngày*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Sức khỏe của Cheryl Cole đang có dấu hiệu suy giảm rõ rệt khi cô luôn bắt đầu các bài tập luyện khắc nghiệt từ 5 giờ sáng cho tới khi mệt nhoài mà chỉ uống nước và hút rất nhiều thuốc trong một ngày.*

Được đánh giá là một trong những nữ nghệ sĩ quyến rũ nhất xứ sở sương mù, nhưng thời gian gần đây, vệ sĩ của Cheryl thường tỏ ra lo ngại về tình hình sức khỏe của cô. Anh này cho biết cô thường xuyên bỏ ăn và chỉ uống nước để giữ dáng, đi kèm với đó là việc cô hút thuốc rất nhiều, khoảng 20 điếu Malboro một ngày.



Cheryl tuân thủ lịch tập một cách nghiêm khắc từ 5 giờ sáng



Vệ sĩ Craig Balkam cho biết: “Cô ấy hầu như không ăn gì mà chỉ uống nước chanh hoặc nước lọc, nếu có ăn thì cũng chỉ là một chút nấm với hạt tiêu”.

Craig, 42 tuổi, hiện đang là vệ sĩ cho cựu giám khảo của chương trình X Factor với hợp đồng trong suốt 12 tháng. Anh cũng tiết lộ với bạn bè về việc nữ ca sĩ thường bắt đầu lịch tập thể hình nghiêm khắc từ 5 giờ sáng để tránh các tay săn ảnh.

Vệ sĩ này còn cho biết : “Cô ấy dường như đã trở thành “fan hâm mộ” của phòng tập Tracy Anderson tại Los Angeles. Cô ấy tập luyện một cách chăm chỉ cho tới khi không đứng vững mới chịu nghỉ.”

Sau khi kết thúc buổi tập, Cheryl còn tiếp tục các bài tập theo video tại phòng mình ở khách sạn. Người bảo vệ cô còn tỏ ra lo lắng hơn khi cô thường xuyên đi giày cao gót mặc dù chân bị đau do tập luyện quá sức.

Những người tiếp xúc với Cheryl cho biết nữ ca sĩ hạn chế các cuộc gặp gỡ với những nhân vật nổi tiếng tại đây và thay vào đó, cô dành thời gian xem TV trong phòng. Bản thân Cheryl cũng nói rằng cô cảm thấy mình giống một tù nhân trong khách sạn và ước có thể thoát khỏi giới showbiz để làm một người bình thường.

Báo chí vẫn quen với việc gán họ của ngôi sao CLB Chelsea Ashley Cole cho Cheryl mặc dù họ đã li dị. Sau những scandal tình ái mới đây liên quan đến cầu thủ này, người đẹp đã chính thức đặt dấu chấm hết cho mối quan hệ của họ, dù trước đó đã có những dự tính về sự đoàn tụ của cặp đôi. Hiện Cheryl đang tập trung hết sức cho kế hoạch tấn công thị trường âm nhạc Mĩ dưới sự giúp đỡ của quản lý Will.i.am, thành viên nhóm nhạc Black Eyed Peas.

*Các chuyên mục khác*
tỷ giá ngoại tệ 
tin tức
thoi su trong ngay
bieu do gia vang
tintuconline
ty gia usd 
tin tuc

----------

